# BETTER BODIES PRO LIFTING BELT



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

does anyone know if these are anygood? thinking of buying one.

thanks


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

bump


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

No idea. Try strengthshop.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I use an RDX leather one which is pretty nice.


----------

